

Gamma Rays May Be Clue on Dark Matter - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/11/us/gamma-rays-may-be-clue-on-dark-matter.html?ref=science

======
cozzyd
I'm no expert in indirect dark matter detection, but I have to wonder how many
dwarfs don't have any such excess that should have one if this measurement
represents dark matter.

Also:

\- I wish there was an error estimate for the background model

\- The slight deficit of events below 1 GeV in figure 1 makes me wonder if
there's somehow a systematic shift due to energy bias or some binning effect.
It's difficult to reason about bins when both axes depend on energy. It also
doesn't seem like they included energy resolution in the errors.

~~~
tjradcliffe
Given the excess is spread out over many bins it seems unlikely to be binning.

It's an intriguing result, but yeah: detailed survey of dwarf gamma spectra is
a good next step. As usual, the number of conclusions we can draw from a
single experimental or observational result is much less than one, but they do
add up eventually.

